# television



## rikiberg (Mar 22, 2010)

I understand that the Algarve region is/has gone digital. Can anybody recommend where to by a digi convertor box, or a new tele in the tavira area?


----------



## ruthiee (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

The boxes cost around 20 Euros (for the basic one but I think they go up to around 70 Euros) and you can purchase them almost in any electrical store or hypermarket. There should be a few shops in the Gran Plaza shopping mall in Tavira offering them.

Incidently you will only need one if you intend to watch Portuguese TV. If you have Sky Freeview you won't need one.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

_If you have Sky Freeview you won't need one,_ why's that? sky is from Astra2, Portuguese TV channels from Hispat requires a separate dish or aerial.


----------

